# craftsman lt2000 transmission



## bob3255 (Sep 30, 2013)

I went to start my Craftsman LT 2000 I put it in neutral but it still was in gear I noticed a spring that was attached to the shift lever hanging down not attached to anything, the other end of the spring was broken. I don't know where the other end is supposed to be attached to.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bob! I'm not familiar with this model, but we do have a whole lotta Craftsman folks here that will get you going in the right direction.


----------

